# anyone ever bred by accident?



## illogic (Oct 20, 2013)

i have some male&female cherry barbs in my 55 and i was just wondering if they would ever reproduce by themselves, without me putting them in a smaller tank. I have lots of java moss and hiding places.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Nope both Felicia and Isabella were "planned".


----------



## illogic (Oct 20, 2013)

BRED FISH*** haha


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Nope both Felicia and Isabella were "planned".


"planned" usually suggests both parties were planning, not just one! "I swear I don't know how every one of those balloons became defective"


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Depends on your fish...some are easier to breed than others.

I noticed last night that the green texas male we got from the auction is trying to get busy with the female yellow jacket (freddie) cichlid. If they're actually successful at raising spawn, I have NO idea what they'll look like. Yargh. The texas was a rescue, so this is totally unintentional!


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

*uh...*



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Nope both Felicia and Isabella were "planned".


tmi.....


----------

